
‘Somebody hit the wrong button’: Thousands in Shasta Lake evacuated accidentally - prostoalex
https://www.sacbee.com/news/state/california/fires/article215844495.html
======
joshstrange
Mistakes happen and ones of this scale don't happen daily or even weekly (last
one that comes to mind is the Hawaii siren one). I'm not sure why it makes
sense to stir this up as some kind of a massive issue. It completely makes
sense that they didn't immediately correct the issue as it could have caused
more lives lost due to other area's making bad assumptions. Also, fire is
unpredictable, they guy in the video talking about "The fire went the other
way" well hindsight is 20/20...

------
aiyodev
“Shasta Lake evacuated accidentally” is probably what the author meant.

“Thousands in Shasta Lake evacuated accidentally” means thousands of people
accidentally emptied their bowels.

~~~
garmaine
I don't understand. "I evacuated the building" doesn't make sense to you? It
makes sense to me. If it does to you too, then why not pluralize and apply to
a region instead of a building?

~~~
jstanley
If you evacuate a building, you make everybody leave.

To evacuate is to clear something out, not just to leave.

~~~
garmaine
It means both (look it up): to leave, or to force someone to leave.

